# Help Please



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, I live 100 miles north of Des. Moines, Iowa. Me and a buddy have put in over 100 hours coyote hunting. But have only seen one yote. We also go with another guy but we force them out of grass patches. We have got 3 doing it that way. But we cant get any out by calling. We have mouth calls and e-callers but still cant get any out. :eyeroll: There is tons of sign of yotes such as prints and dung. But we know we are calling good because we call in all kinds of vultures and hawks and crows. Any tips?? :sniper:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

are you sure your holding your mouth right...LOL...just a joke...are you playing the wind right? are you howling or distressing? are you making alot of noise when your going to your stand? are you using a decoy? are you wearing good camo? are you moving alot when you get setup? these are a few things to think about when you are calling..


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

yea we play the wind every time, distressing at the time because it is too early to howl,try not to make any noise, no decoy, yes good camo..ghilly suits, not moving at all


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

its never to early to howl...howling is the only kinda calling I do anymore...I have been howling since I started back in august..called in a pair that day..got 1..the other wouldnt stand still long enough...I also have a jack in the box dek and a coyote dek...puts some movement out there so the coyote isnt focusing on you..


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

If you are in good coyote country and seeing sign then I would consider looking at the approach to your area. Make sure the truck is out of veiw and you are not being seen on the way in. Concentrate on calling during the peak times of coyote movement. Early in the morning and at first light. They can be called all day but your success rate will be higher when they are active. Try some new sounds on your calling stands. Try using some higher pitched howls to start a stand, wait a few minutes and start some distress sounds. Call for about 30-45 seconds and wait 3-5 minutes watching the surrounding cover. Stay at each stand at least 25 minutes, coyotes don't always respond right away. It could be a lot of different things that are affecting your success but these are some of the basic things that might help.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

we have a rabbit decoy. should we use that even though we use other distress calls like fawn in distress, pup in distress so on?


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

why not...its something out there for the coyote to look at instead of focusing on you..


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Went again tonight and once again...NOTHING :******: We hunt around timber quite a bit is there anything we can do different by hunting that way?? :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you leaving open area downwind of you? Is it possible if you are in a timbered area that they are circling downwind in the thick stuff?

If that isn't it...given that you have put in 100 hours and only seen one yote what I would suggest is just change things up dramatically. Target different areas, try different sounds and sequences, etc. If you have lots of calling pressure maybe thats all it will take.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes that is very possible but there isnt much grass or anything in the timber but in other spots that could be the reason. How could we get them to stay infront of us or up wind from up?? :sniper:


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

How would you suggest we change thing dramatically im not following you on that?? :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

22-250 hunter said:


> Yes that is very possible but there isnt much grass or anything in the timber but in other spots that could be the reason. How could we get them to stay infront of us or up wind from up?? :sniper:


They will try to circle downwind of you most of the time.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

22-250 hunter said:


> How would you suggest we change thing dramatically im not following you on that?? :sniper:


One thing I have heard is that when you are in a slump is try to just do things different. Especially if you have a lot of calling pressure in your area start doing things UNLIKE everyone else.

If you are already getting tips from other local callers then you are doing the same thing as everyone else. If those coyotes have seen this or heard that before, give them a taste of something new. If you are always calling tree groves or cattails sloughs, call CRP or old farmsteads or pastureland. If alwasys hunting in the evening, hunt the morning or middays. Try different setups with your partner. Are you sitting back to back? The shooter downwind of the caller? Or try sitting together one time and see if one of you is better at picking out a coyote than the other.

I read somewhere that you only see half the coyotes you even call in and you only kill a percentage of the ones you see. You may be having more success than you think!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Are you calling the same spots or moving around to new areas? I would try some fresh areas if you haven't already. Get permission for a lot of different property and rotate around to each spot. Sometimes people will get stuck calling a spot because it looks so perfect but the coyotes just aren't there for whatever reason. If there are coyotes within hearing distance and you have a good setup then you should have definitely seen some results by now.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Put another guy 50-100 yards on each side of you so if they try and get down wind and you cant see them one of the other guys probably will. That has worked good for me in the past.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Well we only have me and 1 other guy so it is kinda hard to do that :sniper:


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

how do you suggest we do it with 2 people


----------

